# Upgrading from a Dedica EC685 - is the Gaggia Classic actually still good value?



## IceQubed (Mar 15, 2020)

I've moved in with a friend who owns a Delonghi Dedica EC685, and I've got a case of the dreaded upgradeitis.

My personal equipment:



Aergrind hand grinder


Wilfa Svart grinder


Aeropress


Hario Drip Decanter


0.1g coffee scales w/timer


I bought a non pressurised basket for my friend's Dedica but even then it still struggles to put out enough pressure to push water through the coffee, leading me to grind ever coarser. He doesn't have this issue because he uses pre ground coffee which is probably coarser than a proper espresso grind and maybe a bit stale.

I'd like to purchase an espresso machine of my own which would be a significant noticeable upgrade. I'm not against waiting, saving up money over the next few months to purchase something good. I'm also not against buying a used machine for a better value. I think my Aergrind would be capable enough for espresso and can live with manually grinding for now.

The much-loved Gaggia Classic seems way more expensive than the stickied guides say (it's £400 new now!) and is probably no longer the great value it used to be. It seems to have increased in price somewhat on the used market too.

Is the £400 '2019 model' Gaggia Classic still competitive, and are there any machines around that price point (new or used) which would be way better? Also- I'd like the ability to make a mix of espresso based drinks so a decent steam wand would be good.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Well, the only grinder you have that can do an espresso on anything actually good is, as you said, the Aergrind.

If you're shopping for a classic, used is the way to go. You can then open it up, get to know the innards, clean it, and start the upgrade process. A Silvia steam wand is probably the one to start with for yourself, then adding a PID. Tho if you're stuck on buying new, then the 2019 model has an upgraded steam wand from the factory compared to older models, and it can be retrofitted with mods to improve it further.

There's no reason not to ignore a good Rancilio Silvia if you spot one, they're in the same league tho a little more expensive than the Gaggia. Both machines have been around long enough that spares and mods are plentiful. If you have even basic technical abilities, then don't be too scared about picking up a bargain even if it's marked "spares or repair".

Get a few more posts under your belt, and check out the used machines for sale here. Much loved and well cared for equipment is plentiful in these parts. A little patience will get you what you need.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

If you want to see a Gaggia Classic in action then i'm more than welcome to demo one for you - I see you're in Oxfordshire as well so feel free to reach out. You may even want to buy it! (sorry for the shameful plug  )


----------



## IceQubed (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks @allikat - that all sounds very reasonable. I'm an electronic engineer so could have a go at tinkering around with the electronics to perfect it, though I have no machining equipment for the mechanical mods!

@MartinB I may take you up on that offer! Perhaps you could PM me? I had a look at your post and it looks like a really good option.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The original Classic is really not electronics, it's super simple. It's all done with the front switches and the 2 thermostats.

In brew mode, the heater is connected via the brew thermostat, and in steam mode it's the steam thermostat. The pump switch is separate.

The best mod is a PID to control the heater instead of using the thermostats. Outside of a pressure gauge, nothing really requires significant machining.


----------

